# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  يا أنا .... يا إنتِ يادنيا

## سيمفونية كاتبه

في إيه يادنيا مالك كده ..

ليه بتجرحيني بالشكل ده ..؟

عماله تطعني في قلبي .. وكأنك متعمده



عملت إيه أنا وياكي 

علشان تدوقيني قساكي

كل ذنبي بعيش بضمير

وضميري مش على هواكي



أصحابي إيه حصل ليهم

على نفسي وروحي ببديهم

بخلص بكل كياني معاهم

ومليون مره أتخدع فيهم



ليه يازمن قاسي عليه

ده أنا قلبي مش حمل قاسيه

عماله أرسم في الأحلام

وبترسم الدمع في عينيه



ليه بقى الكل بيجرح

وسكاكين الخيانه بتدبح

عملنا إيه بس يادنيا ..

ده حتى مش عارفين نفرح



أنا أصلي عايشه على أدي

والدمع ديماً على خدي

عايزه إيه مني يادنيا

كل ما تديني بتخدي



أخدت منك طعم مرار

وغدرتي بيه بدون أعذار

لو كنت جبل بس يادنيا

كان زمانه إنشق وإنهار



وأخرتها إيه بس معاكي

أنا عمري ما ح أمشي على هواكي

لو قولتي شمال ح قولك يمين

والتحدي  قبلته أنا وياكي



مبقتش تفرق ويايا

عماله بتعندي معايا

خلاص مش عايزه أعيش فيكي

ولا عايزه كدبك جوايا



خلاص نهيت يادنيا حكايتي

ومش ح شوفك تاني فى مريتي

ده عتابك أصعب منه مافيش

ودلوقتي أنا ح حط نهايتي



ح رفع ستارة الأحــزان

وح فضل زي ما أنا إنسان

ومش ح كون زي ما فيكي

ضمير عايش بالألوان



متزعليش مني يادنيا

إنتِ إللي بعتيني فى ثانيا

خلاص مش ح بكي تاني في يوم

ومن بكره ح بقى أنا حاجه تانيا



ح أبدأ حياتي وح تجيلي

ودموعك ح مسحها بمنديلي

وح قولك مش محتاجه حاجه 

غير قلب طاهر يدعيلي

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة .. هايدي دياب


بداية أرى تميزاً ملحوظاً في التنسيق واختيار الألوان والصور

ثانياً أرى أيضاً تقدماً ملحوظاً في الحفاظ على اللغة السليمة ،،

ثالثاً القصيدة العاميــة بدأت تأخذ شكــل أفضل مما سبق بكــثير 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## لمسه

في إيه يادنيا مالك كده ..

ليه بتجرحيني بالشكل ده ..؟

عماله تطعني في قلبي .. وكأنك متعمده



أنا أصلي عايشه على أدي

والدمع ديماً على خدي

عايزه إيه مني يادنيا

كل ما تديني بتخدي



أخدت منك طعم مرار

وغدرتي بيه بدون أعذار

لو كنت جبل بس يادنيا

كان زمانه إنشق وإنهار

 :Shutup2:  :Shutup2:  :Shutup2:  :Shutup2: 


جايه تانى

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*مش تزعلى قوى من الدنيا* 
*هى كدا علطول غدره* 
*ومهما اتغيرتى فهى الدنيا هى*
*لكن احنا نعمل لها ايه* 
*صعبه وقاسيه* 
*ربنا يرحمنا من عذابها*
 ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h::  ::h:: *فعلا يا هايدى كلمات جميله ورائعه بس ماتخفيش قوى كدا من الدنيا لانها مش صعبه*

----------


## Hano Egyptiano

بصراحة ....
الألوانات حلوة أوي 
بس
.
.
.
.
حتزعلوا!!!
بس هيه  دي الحقيقة 
غير كدا  يبقى  تطبيل

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. هايدي دياب
> 
> 
> بداية أرى تميزاً ملحوظاً في التنسيق واختيار الألوان والصور
> 
> ...


*أشكرك يا أيمن

والمره دي ...

لا بأس من مشاركتك 

تقبل تحياتي

هايدى دياب
*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> في إيه يادنيا مالك كده ..
> 
> ليه بتجرحيني بالشكل ده ..؟
> 
> عماله تطعني في قلبي .. وكأنك متعمده
> 
> 
> 
> أنا أصلي عايشه على أدي
> ...


*عصفورتي الرقيقه / لمسه

وأنا مستنياكي 

تحياتي لكي

هايدى دياب*

----------


## ساحر الكلام

وأخرتها إيه بس معاكي
أنا عمري ما ح أمشي على هواكي
لو قولتي شمال ح قولك يمين
والتحدي قبلته أنا وياكي

جميله اوى كلماتك ومتناغمه  وتوصف بالسهل الممتنع  الممتع

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *مش تزعلى قوى من الدنيا* 
> *هى كدا علطول غدره* 
> *ومهما اتغيرتى فهى الدنيا هى*
> *لكن احنا نعمل لها ايه* 
> *صعبه وقاسيه* 
> *ربنا يرحمنا من عذابها*
> *فعلا يا هايدى كلمات جميله ورائعه بس ماتخفيش قوى كدا من الدنيا لانها مش صعبه*


_الجميله / النجمه الحائره

متخفيش عليه منها ...

أنا الخوف مش موجود في  قاموس حياتي

أشكرك على تواجدك الراقي والمميز دائماً

لكي خالص تحياتي

هايدى دياب_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*بعد إذن الساده الحاضرين 

قبل أن أكمل رد 

أحب أن أوجه شكر خاص جداً

لمبدعة المنتدى أستاذه لولي

على تصميماتها الجميله الذي 

نالت إعجاب الساده الحاضرين

وجعلت لكل خواطري وقصائدي رحيق مختلف

بلمسات إبداعها المميز في كل أعمالي .. فلكي خالص تحياتي

يا برنسيسة التصميمات والإبداع*

----------


## سحر الشربينى

الأخت الجميله  هايدى
كلمات رقيقة  مثلك
وبعد الشر عنك من الدنيا وغدرها

تقبلى منى مليون تحية

----------


## ناصرالصديق

> في إيه يادنيا مالك كده ..
> 
> ليه بتجرحيني بالشكل ده ..؟
> 
> عماله تطعني في قلبي .. وكأنك متعمده
> 
> 
> 
> عملت إيه أنا وياكي 
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخت هايدى  

اسمحى لى ان احييك على كلماتك الجميلة المعبرة المؤثرة 


دمتى بخير 

ودام قلبك نابضا بكل معانى الحب والايمان

تقبلى تحياتى 

ناصـــــــــــ الصديق ـــــــــــــــــر

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> بصراحة ....
> الألوانات حلوة أوي 
> بس
> .
> .
> .
> .
> حتزعلوا!!!
> بس هيه  دي الحقيقة 
> غير كدا  يبقى  تطبيل


*ح نزعل ليه ده كويس إن في حاجه عجبت حضرتك

ده من حسن حظي والله 

والشكر أكيد لأستاذه لولي

 لأنها صاحبة هذا التصميم .. نورتني 

وخالص تحياتي

هايدى دياب*

----------


## كيوبيد الحب

اشكرك كل الشكر اختي هايدي

كلمااات كثير جميله

مع انها حزينه ولكن الدنيا دوم بهذا الشكل للاسف

اشكرك اختي وننتظر منك المزيد

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> وأخرتها إيه بس معاكي
> أنا عمري ما ح أمشي على هواكي
> لو قولتي شمال ح قولك يمين
> والتحدي قبلته أنا وياكي
> 
> جميله اوى كلماتك ومتناغمه  وتوصف بالسهل الممتنع  الممتع


*أشكرك يافندم

وسعيده إن القصيده عجبت حضرتك

تقبل خالص تحياتي

هايدى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الأخت الجميله  هايدى
> كلمات رقيقة  مثلك
> وبعد الشر عنك من الدنيا وغدرها
> 
> تقبلى منى مليون تحية


*القلم الجميل / سحر الشربيني

أشكرك يافندم على تواجدك

وسعيده إن كلماتي نالت إعجاب حضرتك

تقبلي خالص تحياتي

هايدى دياب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الاخت هايدى  
> 
> اسمحى لى ان احييك على كلماتك الجميلة المعبرة المؤثرة 
> 
> 
> دمتى بخير 
> 
> ...


*الاخ الفاضل / ناصر الصديق

أشكرك يافندم على مرورك

ونورت قاعات الإبداع

وسعيده جداً برأيك

وبأن كلماتي عجبت حضرتك

خالص تحياتي

هايدى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> اشكرك كل الشكر اختي هايدي
> 
> كلمااات كثير جميله
> 
> مع انها حزينه ولكن الدنيا دوم بهذا الشكل للاسف
> 
> اشكرك اختي وننتظر منك المزيد



*أشكرك أخي الكريم

وأسعدني مرورك

خالص تحياتي

هايدى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أشكركم جميعاً على تواجدكم

ورأيكم الذي أسعدني

خالص تحياتي*

----------


## Hano Egyptiano

> *ح نزعل ليه ده كويس إن في حاجه عجبت حضرتك
> 
> ده من حسن حظي والله 
> 
> والشكر أكيد لأستاذه لولي
> 
>  لأنها صاحبة هذا التصميم .. نورتني 
> 
> وخالص تحياتي
> ...


يعني حتى الألوانات مش بتاعتك!

طيب اسمحيلي من متصفحك دا :

أتقدم بالإعجاب و خالص الشكر للأستاذة لولي  على القالب الرائع التصميم و الاستخدام المبهر للألوان.

تقديري و احترامي

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يعني حتى الألوانات مش بتاعتك!
> 
> طيب اسمحيلي من متصفحك دا :
> 
> أتقدم بالإعجاب و خالص الشكر للأستاذة لولي  على القالب الرائع التصميم و الاستخدام المبهر للألوان.
> 
> تقديري و احترامي


*وأنا أضم صوتي لصوتك

لأن المبدعه لولي لا تكفيها كلمات الشكر

على تذوقها العالي في التصميمات

تحياتي*

----------


## على الشاعر

الـقـلـب نـبـضـه اخـتـفـى مـن غـدر أيـامـى
مـيـت لـكـن بـعـيـش فـى دنـيـا أحـلامـــــى
ودا يرضى مين ياناس؟ ردّوا على سؤالى
إزاى اعـيش فى النار !!! والجـنـّه قدامى


الأخت
هايدى دياب
أحاسيس منسابة برقة وسلاسة
تقبلى تفاعلى ومرورى

على الشاعر

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الـقـلـب نـبـضـه اخـتـفـى مـن غـدر أيـامـى
> مـيـت لـكـن بـعـيـش فـى دنـيـا أحـلامـــــى
> ودا يرضى مين ياناس؟ ردّوا على سؤالى
> إزاى اعـيش فى النار !!! والجـنـّه قدامى
> 
> 
> الأخت
> هايدى دياب
> أحاسيس منسابة برقة وسلاسة
> ...


*أشكرك يافندم على مداخلتك ورأيك

تقبل خالص تحياتي
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *أشكرك يا أيمن
> 
> والمره دي ...
> 
> لا بأس من مشاركتك 
> 
> تقبل تحياتي
> 
> هايدى دياب
> *



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. هايدي دياب 


لا شكر على واجب .. تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------

